# What's with the new twisted pair RCA cables?



## lectraplayer (Mar 31, 2018)

I have been seeing twisted pair RCA cables to connect components included in nearly every kit I can find, and I absolutely cannot find standard, shielded RCA cables with the car audio stuff, and I have to go elsewhere. Since this equipment doesn't use balanced pair transmission, I don't exactly trust these cables, though they do look like they could be used in a work of art. Why have they become so popular now?


----------



## pw91686 (Apr 1, 2015)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QOagVDZLQnA

my pg ti21600.5 has differential input


----------



## lectraplayer (Mar 31, 2018)

That makes sense, though I would expect they'd use a different connector. I'm here thinking all the RCA jacks are the same (single ended) and hearing that people are ignoring the differential amplifier part and pushing those cables on everyone.


----------



## Hillbilly SQ (Jan 26, 2007)

I was always under the impression that you want shielded cables for unbalanced and twisted for balanced.


----------



## DavidRam (Nov 2, 2014)

You choose twisted vs non-twisted depending on the type of music you listen to...


















:laugh:


----------



## Theslaking (Oct 8, 2013)

Hillbilly SQ said:


> I was always under the impression that you want shielded cables for unbalanced and twisted for balanced.


You are correct. They work on the same principle. Getting rid of the signal that is the same. 
I thought that accepting differential/balanced was the same thing for an amp as well.


----------



## lv_v (Aug 24, 2005)

DavidRam said:


> You choose twisted vs non-twisted depending on the type of music you listen to...


What twist rate do you recommend for hip hop music?


----------



## FlyingEagle (Sep 22, 2017)

lv_v said:


> What twist rate do you recommend for hip hop music?


Chubby Checker, period.


----------



## lectraplayer (Mar 31, 2018)

FlyingEagle said:


> Chubby Checker, period.


Now we have a fetish thread? ...or did I confuse that with chubby _chaser_?


----------



## DavidRam (Nov 2, 2014)

lv_v said:


> What twist rate do you recommend for hip hop music?


For hip hop, you twist the rcas OUT of the amp so I don't have to hear that ****!! :laugh: 


J/K


----------



## Redliner99 (Mar 26, 2018)

DavidRam said:


> For hip hop, you twist the rcas OUT of the amp so I don't have to hear that ****!! :laugh:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Best post I have seen on here in awhile had me dying 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DavidRam (Nov 2, 2014)

Redliner99 said:


> Best post I have seen on here in awhile had me dying
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JimmyDee (Mar 8, 2014)

DavidRam said:


> You choose twisted vs non-twisted depending on the type of music you listen to...:laugh:


This is correct.
I tried to use non-twisted RCA's while listening to a Twisted Sister album... and my speakers blew up.
Seems so obvious, in hindsight...


----------



## DavidRam (Nov 2, 2014)

jimmydee said:


> This is correct.
> I tried to use non-twisted RCA's while listening to a Twisted Sister album... and my speakers blew up.
> Seems so obvious, in hindsight...


Lmao

You should try listening to that Beatles song Twist & Shout with non-twisted rcas... The word "twist" in the lyrics is inaudible, the rest of the song is fine.


----------



## Holmz (Jul 12, 2017)

lectraplayer said:


> I have been seeing twisted pair RCA cables to connect components included in nearly every kit I can find, and I absolutely cannot find standard, shielded RCA cables with the car audio stuff, and I have to go elsewhere. Since this equipment doesn't use balanced pair transmission, I don't exactly trust these cables, though they do look like they could be used in a work of art. Why have they become so popular now?


Twisted pairs are popular because they ameliorate cross talk.
Maybe google twisted pairs, but the short story is that there is little area between the wires, and the twisting cancels out the magnetically induced currents.
A bit of a tautology is that shielded wire is designed to shield against electrical potential.
And there are twisted pairs inside of a shield, so one can have the best of both worlds... whether they help or not.

One usually ties the shield to the source, and the twisted pair goes in the usual spots (+ and shell)... so on the source end the Sheild and the ground go to the shell, and on the far end, the sheild is left free.


----------



## RRizz (Sep 4, 2012)

If I use directional cables, like those from audioquest in the wrong direction, will the songs play backwards?


----------



## danno14 (Sep 1, 2009)

RRizz said:


> If I use directional cables, like those from audioquest in the wrong direction, will the songs play backwards?


Only if you spin the cd backwards or listen to the streamed music in the mirror!


----------



## PPI_GUY (Dec 20, 2007)

RRizz said:


> If I use directional cables, like those from audioquest in the wrong direction, will the songs play backwards?


Probably. But, you'll get to hear the controversial versions of Stairway To Heaven and Revolution #9.


----------



## Benny Edward (Jul 19, 2019)

This thread is spectacularrrrrrr


----------



## LBaudio (Jan 9, 2009)

basically the same stuff Tonny dAmore talks about


----------



## Gary S (Dec 11, 2007)

If you play Led Zeppelin backwards, you'll hear da devil!

- Signed, grandma.


----------

